# Laundrettes at supermarkets?



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

Are there any supermarket chains in Spain or Portugal which have laundrettes?

We were very pleased with SuperU in France.

Thanks 
Jon


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, I used to have them as a bookmark on my previous pc.
Do a search and you should find them!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually, I don't think they were part of the supermarket, but most probably a franchise, set up on the supermarket premise


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

They appear to be a fairly common facility in France.

Seems like a half decent idea to me, drop the washing into the machine, go and do your shopping in the supermarket, return and collect you (clean) smalls.

I have seen them at a fair few supermarkets but no idea which ones and where I am afraid.

Andy


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't remember seeing many in Spain but I found a very good launderette near to where we were staying so didn't hunt down any at supermarkets.



Grath said:


> Actually, I don't think they were part of the supermarket, but most probably a franchise, set up on the supermarket premise


Yes, I think you may be right about them being franchised as when I stayed near Rouillac in September to November, the local Super U didn't have one but there was a new one in the Netto Car Park. I appreciate that some of you wouldn't shop at Netto but it's not obligatory to shop there to use the laundry!

It was so new I took a picture and I think the branding is similar to those at other supermarkets. Also good price at 1 euro for 15 minutes on the drier when some you only get 10 minutes. I particularly like the fact that they have large capacity machines so you only have to do your laundry once or twice a month and you can pay with your card so don't need loads of change!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Funny that.
We're on a camperstop near Messines. Once a week a guy comes round selling eggs, honey, booze and so on.
Last he came round and told us, by the way my wife runs a laundry service too'! How good is that!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Use them quite often in France, SuperU seem to have the most there.


Not sure about Spain but we've used several in Portugal, all of them were Intermarches. 


Ones I can think of were at Sines, Sagres and Albufeira.


The one at Sagres is brilliant, there's covered parking for motorhomes, a proper motorhome service point, washing machines and fuel. They also do brill takeaway spatchcock chickens in the supermarket. :wink:


Pete


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Repsol fuel stations have launderette in some parts of Spain.
Along the south coast in the Malaga area there are quite a few. 
One of them was kind enough to give us a Repsol map showing which stations had launderettes so you could try asking for one of these.


----------



## chrisnation (Jun 14, 2015)

Wilmannie said:


> Repsol fuel stations have launderette in some parts of Spain.
> Along the south coast in the Malaga area there are quite a few.
> One of them was kind enough to give us a Repsol map showing which stations had launderettes so you could try asking for one of these.


Irritatingly, Repsol's website does not mention these or even, as far as I could find, a map of their service stations in Spain.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We just use the campsites. 

Sandra


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

There’s a new one in the Intermarche at Altura in the east Algarve
Garcia


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There's also a one at the new(ish) Intermarché in Saõ Bartolomeu de Messines. Café inside does good coffee too.


----------

